# TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES bursts onto Blu-ray Combo Pack Dec. 16th, Digital HD available on Nov. 25th (Atmos Encoded Audio)



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

(Artwork is Tentative)


















THE WILDLY POPULAR SUPER HEROES ARE BACK IN THE
FUN-FILLED, ACTION-PACKED BLOCKBUSTER HIT


TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES



The Perfect Holiday Gift, Blu-ray™ Combo Pack Hits the Streets December 16, 2014
with Ninja Turtle Masks!



Get it on Digital HD Three Weeks Early on November 25 





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – The “super fun” (Topher Gauk-Roger, CNN), visually-stunning and riotously entertaining blockbuster TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES bursts onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, DVD and VOD December 16, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives three weeks early on Digital HD November 25. 

In this eye-popping reimagining of the legendary heroes in a half shell, New York is under attack by the sinister Shredder, but fearless leader Leonardo, brilliant and brainy Donatello, rough and rebellious Raphael and wild and crazy Michelangelo take to the streets to defend their home with the help of intrepid reporter April O’Neil (Megan Fox) and their brilliant sensei, Splinter. Packed with jaw-dropping action and special effects and loaded with the franchise’s signature humor, TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES is “fun for the whole family” (Joel Amos, Movie Fanatic). The film also stars Will Arnett, Whoopi Goldberg, and William Fichtner and features Johnny Knoxville as the voice of Leonardo and Tony Shalhoub as the voice of Splinter.

The TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Blu-ray 3D and Blu-ray Combo Packs with Digital HD include explorations of the Turtles’ latest incarnations and their sensational appearance in 3D, an extended ending, a look at the making of the hit theme song “Shell Shocked,” along with the music video and much more. In addition, specially marked Blu-ray Combo Packs include two reversible masks featuring all four signature colors of the beloved crime-fighters. Masks are available only while supplies last and quantities are limited. Select retail outlets will also offer exclusive versions of the Blu-ray with collectible packaging, premiums and more.



TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Blu-ray Combo Pack

The TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English Dolby Atmos (7.1 Dolby TrueHD compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· Digital Reality

· In Your Face! The Turtles in 3D

· It Ain’t Easy Being Green

· Evolutionary Mash-Up

· Turtle Rock

· Extended Ending

· “Shell Shocked” Music Video

· Making of “Shell Shocked”



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack

The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack includes all of the above, as well as a Blu-ray 3D presented in 1080p high definition with English Dolby Atmos (7.1 Dolby TrueHD compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. 



The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase include a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 





TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.



http://www.teenagemutantninjaturtlesmovie.com/






Paramount Pictures and Nickelodeon Movies present a Platinum Dunes production, a Gama Entertainment/Mednick Productions/Heavy Metal production of a Jonathan Liebesman film: “TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES.” Executive produced by Denis L. Stewart, Eric Crown, Napoleon Smith III and Jason T. Reed. Produced by Michael Bay, Andrew Form, Brad Fuller, Galen Walker, Scott Mednick and Ian Bryce. Based on the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles characters created by Peter Laird and Kevin Eastman. Screenplay by Josh Appelbaum & André Nemec and Evan Daugherty. Directed by Jonathan Liebesman.



About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), a leading content company with prominent and respected film, television and digital entertainment brands. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment, digital and television distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, Insurge Pictures, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and applicable licensing and servicing of certain DreamWorks Animation titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and distribution across worldwide digital and television distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies.










TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES

Street Date: December 16, 2014 (Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray, DVD and VOD)

November 25, 2014 (Digital)

SRP: $52.99 U.S. (Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack)

$39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for sci-fi action violence

Canadian Rating: PG for violence


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

We took our son to see it at the theater and we really enjoyed it. A purchase for sure.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updated with official cover art


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. We also took the family to see this movie and we all enjoyed it. As I was growing up, I remember watching this in cartoon form. Brought back good memories. Good movie as well.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the review. We also took the family to see this movie and we all enjoyed it. As I was growing up, I remember watching this in cartoon form. Brought back good memories. Good movie as well.


Well review isn't up yet . Still gotta wait a month for that


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. yes. thanks. I thought it was your review.. I read too fast obviously. 

Look forward to your review and thanks for the heads up for this upcoming blu ray release.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Suprisingly I really enjoyed this movie, it was entertaining and fun to watch, I saw it in theatres and purchased the 3D Bluray also, I've seen it 3 times now and I am still catching more of the little jokes they've put in the film. Only thing I did not care for at all was Shredder, he was too much like silver Samurai from Wolverine and it was too much. I think the right actor like Hugo Weaving did in V For Vendetta , could have pulled it off with good acting and some descent martial arts instead of Mech


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Robbins said:


> Suprisingly I really enjoyed this movie, it was entertaining and fun to watch, I saw it in theatres and purchased the 3D Bluray also, I've seen it 3 times now and I am still catching more of the little jokes they've put in the film. Only thing I did not care for at all was Shredder, he was too much like silver Samurai from Wolverine and it was too much. I think the right actor like Hugo Weaving did in V For Vendetta , could have pulled it off with good acting and some descent martial arts instead of Mech


I have to agree with you about the Mecha Shredder. It felt really offputting to me as well


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but the Blu-Ray doesn't have Atmos on it... Even though the theaters did. I have looked at the Case and i see Atmos listed, but not as a type of audio on the disc. I do not have Atmos yet so I can not verify.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If you go into the disks audio menu it's there. I believe it plays by default, but I always double check. Without an atmos decoder, it just plays the 7.1 core track. And what a track it is!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> If you go into the disks audio menu it's there. I believe it plays by default, but I always double check. Without an atmos decoder, it just plays the 7.1 core track. And what a track it is!


Correct


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Am I the only one who thought this track was hotter than almost any other?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Am I the only one who thought this track was hotter than almost any other?


It ran quite a bit hot, but I felt transformers 4 ran a bit hotter


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> It ran quite a bit hot, but I felt transformers 4 ran a bit hotter


 wow. It's in my playlist, but haven't spun it yet. Some guy reviewed it and kept going on about some super mega colossal epic LP long drawn out seemingly forever long on and on and on and never ending infinitely moving super slow agonizingly preposterous runtime. I got scared. Good job as always Mike.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> wow. It's in my playlist, but haven't spun it yet. Some guy reviewed it and kept going on about some super mega colossal epic LP long drawn out seemingly forever long on and on and on and never ending infinitely moving super slow agonizingly preposterous runtime. I got scared. Good job as always Mike.


:rofl:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> If you go into the disks audio menu it's there. I believe it plays by default, but I always double check. Without an atmos decoder, it just plays the 7.1 core track. And what a track it is!


Thanks... That now brings my Atmos movie collection up to 2 movies. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Thanks... That now brings my Atmos movie collection up to 2 movies. :T


more and more titles seem to be having Atmos. The newly announced "John Wick" is going to be coming with it too


----------



## KPWD (Dec 20, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but the Blu-Ray doesn't have Atmos on it... Even though the theaters did. I have looked at the Case and i see Atmos listed, but not as a type of audio on the disc. I do not have Atmos yet so I can not verify.


 Watched it the other night in Atmos. Sounded great 7.2.4.


----------

